# In Spain



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

in spain weather good a bit blowy we are in campsite altomira at navajas 3 hrs from majal costa blanca mh running like a dream


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome to sunny Spain
Wind will soon drop and temps will be up to low 30 s by the end of week


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

hugh... glad to hear from you and know exactly where you are..
Nice area... Enjoy the rest of the run and Marjal when you arrive there..


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Shuggy68 said:


> in spain weather good a bit blowy we are in campsite altomira at navajas 3 hrs from majal costa blanca mh running like a dream


Hope you had a good trip Hugh. Mike


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

temps still in the 20's at the moment and the wind dies at night but comes back during the day here at Albir, just above benidorm. we are moving up towards Salou later this week.

cabby


----------

